# 342 or 343 0-8-0 switcher



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I sure don't need another AF steamer but I am getting the bug
for a 342 or 343. The 343s have pulmor wheels. I came within
20.00 of buying a 342AC today. A seller had one on ebay for 159.00 or best offer. Very nice looking unit. Nice lettering and nice graphics. I put in an offer of 130.00. Seller came back at 150.00. I think I should have bought it. I hesitated and sent a
message to seller asking if the whitewalls were cracked and if the
engine had been touched up. He got back very quickly and said
loco is sold. Well I tried and there will be more. Prices are all over the place. 125.00 to 289.00. The one I put an offer on did not have a front coupler and I thought it was missing. I looked around and many do not have a front coupler. That was one reason I hesitated for an hour. Well you snooze you loose. Does
anyone have one of these and how do you like it. flyernut probably has 6 of them, LOL. They look like a neat little engine.

I am just going to keep watching for a deal on one. May not happen.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

All 342's are link coupler on the tender, the front uses a metal bar to hook the link of the other car. The 342 was either AC or DC if not marked or AC if marked as 342AC. Easy enough to tell by the number of wires from the tender, 2 for DC or 4 for AC. The 343 was knuckle couplers on the front and rear. Any 342's with a knuckle on the rear has been changed from a link. The 343 mostly came with reverse in the tender but there were some later ones with a 4 position reverse on the rear of the motor which sticks out of the rear of the cab. They came with a black plastic cover originally but are often missing. Those can be problematic and were replaced with the 2 position reverse. They are neat engines and run good. There is also a 346 that comes with the Air Chime Whistle but are not too common and are pricier. The early 342 engines had smoke in tender and are also higher priced than the S.I.B. $150 is a good price for one. Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

This one had a knuckle on rear. You could tell it had been changed because of the pin.
Most 342s I saw were link. Seller said it ran great and smoked great. Should have just paid the 150 and it would be over. LOL,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You should have bought it!!!! I have the 342AC, and it's a nice engine. Link coupler, and SIB.. Graphics are very nice, as well as the original paint. All lights work.. The one thing you have to look for is to make sure the small hood over the head-light is present. Many time this small hood is broken off.. I only have 1 of these, because at the time I bought it, they were expensive, I paid $155 for mine.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I guess I got cheap and slow and missed it. There will be more. If and when I get one I will get a Nickel Plate caboose. Lionel made one for AF. I like that high mounted head
light. Seems like a couple years ago they were all going for over 200.00.

For some reason I want one of these switchers to pull my string of 4 or 5 Gulf tank cars.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If interested I have the Yardmaster Set with the 343 as lead for sale.It has Niagara Falls Pullman 944 crane car 945 work caboose 928 lumber car.Some have searchlite car instead of 928.I have bunch of those to swap out.Nice runner has original car boxes but no set box.I can post pics but if really interested I am doing a show in Rochester NY this weekend.I can bring it with me and if flyernut attends he can give you his expert opinion....That being said shipping to the West is generally $$$$$.....


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yardmaster Sets....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

How much for those sets. They look nice. I know they are not cheap but go easy on me.
I might not be able to buy now but lets see. I have 4,000.00 in real estate tax due end
of this month. Somehow I knew you would have a switcher.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think I have said before I do not collect sets. I do not care about sets. So I might have to wait till I find just the locomotive. I have most of those cars. Yours do look nice. Yes, shipping is a bite.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Flyguy55.. how much for those sets?. I might be able to "borrow a few bucks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

He ain't going to tell us is he? I am probably out anyway. They are too nice for me.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I can PM a price as this part of the forum is not the for sale board.I generally use for sale board and will post some new items there shortly.I still play by the rules even after all these years....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you are buying a KC 0-8-0 engine get the 343. If you want a link coupler 0-8-0 hold out for the 1952 5 wire 342. They are rare and somewhat pricey but worth it.
Those look like really nice sets.


----------

